# Caister



## rugbyken (Nov 24, 2016)

Know we lost the old hall recently this was posted on sleepy spots
One of our members Moya Pateman wrote, Don't know if you know me or heard of The Old Hall in Caister on Sea that my partner Chris and I used to run until the end of last month. Well I know that a lot of you were disappointed that the new owners were not going to continue letting motorhomes stay. If any of you still want somewhere in Caister to stay our friends Ian and Sandra at The Never Turn Back are happy for you to use their carpark. They do not have EHU as yet but do have toilets, water and waste disposal 24hrs. It is free if you use the pub to eat or drink ( which of course you will). The pub is right close to the sea. Their telephone number is 01493 722697. Post code NR30 5HG. Also check out Trip Advisor and Facebook pages for more info on Pub.


----------



## Lee (Nov 24, 2016)

I've just looked on google earth and it could be interesting for Mark(full timer) to get his lorry into the car park.
Looks good though being close to the sea and a pub what more could you want.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll nip over in my van and take a look sometime, hope I can manage to get in there  carpark looks plenty big enough.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 24, 2016)

rugbyken said:


> If any of you still want somewhere in Caister to stay our friends Ian and Sandra at The Never Turn Back are happy for you to use their carpark. They do not have EHU as yet but do have toilets, water and waste disposal 24hrs. It is free if you use the pub to eat or drink ( which of course you will). The pub is right close to the sea. Their telephone number is 01493 722697. Post code NR30 5HG. Also check out Trip Advisor and Facebook pages for more info on Pub.



Thanks for the suggestion. I've added it to the Pub Stop POIs


----------



## Lee (Nov 24, 2016)

FULL TIMER said:


> I'll nip over in my van and take a look sometime, hope I can manage to get in there  carpark looks plenty big enough.



I've been thinking about it and I assume they must get a dray lorry in so it must be ok for you. 

I hope it works so we have a replacement for the Old Hall.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 24, 2016)

got to admit it does look a bit tight in that image on street view  but like you say they must get a delivery.


----------



## Nigel L (Nov 24, 2016)

Funnily enough, we have been looking at taking a couple of days away next weekend, along the east coast, so will probably give them a call.
Many thanks for the information.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 27, 2016)

All the Lacon Brewery Pubs had tall chimney-like structures, so that the letters that made up LACONS could be fixed vertically to them.
It was then possible to see them along the coast, especially at night.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 27, 2016)

nipped over today and had a look, gate did certainly look a bit tight for us, and car park was pretty much one big puddle, couldn't get no food as it was a pre booked carvery only so we didn't bother with a drink and headed to the Castle Carvery just over the road from the Old Hall and have to say had a pretty decent meal. while we were near the Never Turn Back we noticed that the main beach car park near the lifeboat station had pretty low height barriers so not much chance of parking let alone wilding overnight


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 27, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> Funnily enough, we have been looking at taking a couple of days away next weekend, along the east coast, so will probably give them a call.
> Many thanks for the information.



if you don't get to this place there's a nice stopover in Walcot right opposite the sea wall , no EHU but there is water,toilet , and chemical disposal.  A nice pub just down the road and a pretty well stocked shop / post office ,cafe and fish and chip shop just up the road although he does charge £10 per night. its called Slate Bungalow


----------

